# Please give me conformation CC my mare



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!
A real beauty.


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

She is STUNNING!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you :lol::lol:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think she has nice flat knees, actually. I cant find much to critique other than she has pretty round withers. I think she is rather well put together and quite droolworthy!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She does have quite large withers

Dee as a 6 year old


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Id imagine she has HUGE movement. Id love to see a video of her!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I do have a youtube channel, all the ups and downs of the quirky mare 

Lets see if these links work..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOZ8XCwj3G0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVKJA0QRYvk&list=UUwkF6sXhugPmvWbmX5iAtnQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrFIVBCHsi8&list=UUwkF6sXhugPmvWbmX5iAtnQ - she was quite young here and runs off too much

https://www.youtube.com/user/wsdelicia


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Talk about suspension! Yup I was right, she is a beautiful mover, I love her trot.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you.  hopefully she will make a good mummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Who are you breeding her to?


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow shes gorgeous she has a bit of a smaller front end than i preferably like but nothing to criteqe except for the withers as far as i can see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

A stallion called Amour G. He is stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't how to critique, I just want to say she is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smelmel (May 28, 2013)

What breeding is she, may i ask. she`s a beautiful mare, i would love to do some dressage on a girl like her! i see where you mean tied at the knee, but ever so slightly. She is a an exemplary horse, text book looks! the only thing i can notice is she ever so slightly camped out at the back, but not knowing her breeding i couldn`t tell you if thats characterstic or not, or if it`s the angle of the pictures. without being infront of a horse flesh and blood i feel it`s not that fair to critique the poor things. She has a beautiful neck set and shoulder may i add!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

smelmel said:


> What breeding is she, may i ask. she`s a beautiful mare, i would love to do some dressage on a girl like her! i see where you mean tied at the knee, but ever so slightly. She is a an exemplary horse, text book looks! the only thing i can notice is she ever so slightly camped out at the back, but not knowing her breeding i couldn`t tell you if thats characterstic or not, or if it`s the angle of the pictures. without being infront of a horse flesh and blood i feel it`s not that fair to critique the poor things. She has a beautiful neck set and shoulder may i add!


Oh i have never heard of that term before?

She is a granddaughter of Donnerhall out of a Sao Paulo x Sandro mare, pure bred hanovarian. She is a lovely horse but has a donnerhall brain i.e. can be arrogant, a herd leader who would walk all over you if you allowed her to. She does like to have guidelines and seems to be happier when she knows where the stands, usually hoof on my toe!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

What a complete stunner!

Having owner three donnerhalls (my boy is out of Don Frederico) I know exactly what you mean. Out here they are called DonnerBlud.. donnerstupid! Because they don't know what is best for them  

As soon as I saw her, I thought D lines.. what a stunning mare. How big is she? Her build reminds me of my old, old boy.. not this fancy 'modern' sport horse but something built with power!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> What a complete stunner!
> 
> Having owner three donnerhalls (my boy is out of Don Frederico) I know exactly what you mean. Out here they are called DonnerBlud.. donnerstupid! Because they don't know what is best for them
> 
> As soon as I saw her, I thought D lines.. what a stunning mare. How big is she? Her build reminds me of my old, old boy.. not this fancy 'modern' sport horse but something built with power!


I have known 3 donnerhall mares, 2 direct decendents and one second generation, they are all the same, very talented, bright and quirky.  I do love the D line, makes a good dam line imho.  I love Don Frederico! Can i see a picture of your boy? All those i have seen have a real stamp about them!

Dee is 17hh, but as she is in light work atm i think she might me a few mm under but no more . I prefer the old style warmbloods are they seem more sustainable and have true power behind rather then just the flashy movement.

Dee's hubby is Ringo x May Sherif x Aleksander with Ferror and Samber also in the bloodlines. Very much the old style i.e. less TB influence BUT bloody good lines 

This is hubby amour g coloured sporthorse warmblood stallions


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My old boy was Donnerschlag,
My next girl, Duffy was Donnerbube 3
And Dubai is Don Frederico out of a Weltmeyer mother!

I need to get some updated pictures of my lad.. When I bought him as a three year old stallion, I could see over his back! Now, however, I have to tip toe!

These are recent riding ones.. excuse my concentration face!
http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/dobbie-update-pictures-178553/

This is when Anebel came to stay with me last November.. he still looks like a baby here, which is why I need updated pictures.. he has bulked!
http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/when-anebel-came-stay-144646/


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> My old boy was Donnerschlag,
> My next girl, Duffy was Donnerbube 3
> And Dubai is Don Frederico out of a Weltmeyer mother!
> 
> ...


Yep, the D line in strong with this one 

Sorry, shameless quote . Lovely horses. I am begining to think dee is either dark bay or brown rather then black as she has lighter areas on her... when she is clipped she is like a mousey brown


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Funny you should mention that, Dubai had NO light patches when I bought him, but think it may be to do with his gelding. He is down as 'dunkelbraun'.. dark brown in his papers!
She may very well be black, but a summer coat.. turn lighter in sun etc but I am no expert.. you may want to ask some of the colour people on here!

Yep, he has that awesome working hind end. He has gone a bit butt high recently, which means he is a bit steppy from behind but no more flailing front legs!

This is his full brother.. same breeder too! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-EZUrMpp2g

The last pictures are the most recent of my trainer riding him due to my bad health


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

He as a lovely front end  I have just realised you speak german  you can help me with foal names if dee is pregnant .

Your boy is defintely brown as he has the lighter muzzle area, where as dee is black in this reagion, but on her flank and neck she is quite brown at times.










ETA yes, scarfs are in this season


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Not at the moment he doesn't xD

Right now it's all steppy, steppy steppy.. poor fella.. the issues with growing!

Would you believe that Dubai was her colour when I bought him? Scary!

I speak /some/ German.. but I will be more that willing to help  My grammar is horrific, but most German's nod away because I make the effort.. d'oh!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pretty mare. I dont see her as camped out. I do see the tied in knee, but she looks like a nice warmblood.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Not at the moment he doesn't xD
> 
> Right now it's all steppy, steppy steppy.. poor fella.. the issues with growing!
> 
> ...


Its ok, my German is so horrific they speak fluent english to me just to shut me up . Foalie needs to have a name beginning with 'A'. I was thinkin Artistik but meh, lets get her in foal first .

Dee is jet black at the moment. Someone mentioned a copper definciency can lead to black horses turning brown in some cases, dee's copper levels are well balanced so i know its not this.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

stevenson said:


> Very pretty mare. I dont see her as camped out. I do see the tied in knee, but she looks like a nice warmblood.


Thank you, I do not really know this term camped out, can you please explain it to me?

She is tied in behind the knee but its slightly and doesnt affect her action/soundness.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eep, exciting stuff! will keep fingers crossed for you!


Here are two pictures of when I first bought him.. a few days after he had 'snip snap, eier ab!'


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I found some foalie pics



















 1...2...3....aww!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

D''awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

I WANT! -grabby hands-


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> D''awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!
> 
> I WANT! -grabby hands-


Nope  mine  Foal pictures are the best! These were tucked away in her passport when i bought her, i have them threasured forever.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

That is lovely!! 

What a stunning girl you have there! Is she an import or born and bred brit horse?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> That is lovely!!
> 
> What a stunning girl you have there! Is she an import or born and bred brit horse?


British bred  The semen was obviously imported but born and bred on UK soil.  I had a messahe of the breeder a few years back, she said of the two foals they bred that year, they kept the other and sold dee and regreted it since as they sold the better foal .

Your boy is stunning


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucky for you they did, she is wonderful!

Thanks so much.. this is why it is so devastating to learn about his injury :'(


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Lucky for you they did, she is wonderful!
> 
> Thanks so much.. this is why it is so devastating to learn about his injury :'(


I am devestated for you  i cannot begin to imagine what you are going through *hugs*. Have you thought about what you are going to do? Retiring a 3 year old :S not something i would want to do


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Because of German law I can return him to the dealer for full purchase price.. this is because the injury was there prior to purchase. However, things are never that easy.

Main concern is Dubai, and I have a couple of offers from people who would take him as a happy hacker. Injury is very much like navicular.. could be fine for X amount of time and then one day go.

Or I can get 80% of what he is insured for but he will be disqualified from all future competitions. 

Meh, we will see over the next week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Best of luck with whatever you decide


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

More for the poor boy than me, if I could keep him till he went I would. Unfortunately it can't be! But I think I have hijacked your thread enough.. poor Dee!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee gets enough attention 

I still dont know what camped out means! I am thinking she doesnt look like a tent...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Just spat water over my phone.. she is the most un tent like thing I have ever seen! Would love to help but I am useless at confo!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Just spat water over my phone.. she is the most un tent like thing I have ever seen! Would love to help but I am useless at confo!


Well then go to bed :-x:evil: :lol::wink:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

camped out is when when standing squared, the hock and hind pastern are behind the point of the butt .
) butt
.> hock
.l cannon bone 
hope this gives you an idea of what is looks like.. lol 
it would be the opposite of sickle hocked..


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

stevenson said:


> camped out is when when standing squared, the hock and hind pastern are behind the point of the butt .
> ) butt
> .> hock
> .l cannon bone
> ...


OH! HAHA you see now i knew that . Dee has a habit of wanting to stand like a standardbred horse, unfortunatelty she learnt it doing carrot stretchs! But yes, she is a little bit but again, i think it comes from her jumping dam lines rather then her sire


----------

